# Tailchaser's Song?



## Lions

Anybody read it?
I did a couple of years ago and I *adored* it - just need to find somewhere selling it or grab it off of Amazon now. :3

Its about a clan of feral cats, their mythology (pretty deep) and one cat called Tailchaser and his adventures.

Here's a wiki article:
Tailchaser's Song - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

.. here's a deviantart group devoted to it:
#Tailchasers-Song on deviantART

n___n that makes me happy.


----------



## Heidi n Q

I read it several years ago and enjoyed it, except for one aspect ... and it is the same problem I have with the Warrior's series of cat books: the deceit, violence and death is too reminiscent of how people behave and I had a problem dealing with the themes of death and dying in the books. _Most especially the Warrior series as that is targeted at young adult readers and I wondered about having such adult/violent themes in them. However, it appears it is just *me* who has the issue, the kids don't seem to mind at all._ *shrugs*


----------



## Vivid Dawn

I haven't read Tailchaser's Song yet... but I've been wanting to.

I kinda agree with Heidi about the Warrior series. Granted, feral cats can have hard lives, with lots of dangers to deal with... but it seemed there was at least a death every few chapters! Once a book, I could understand, but not several. Other than that, I liked Warriors just fine.


----------



## LLM

I loved Tailchaser's Song! I've been trying to get my father to read it.


----------



## saitenyo

Oh I loved this book! It's been so many years since I read it, but I definitely remember loving it. I should pick it up again sometime.

Anyone here read Wild Road and its sequel, The Golden Cat by Gabriel King? 
Similar sort of themes (an intricate cat culture with some magic and adventure, about a little cat who becomes the chosen one to stop this dark figure from destroying the wild roads the cats use to travel).


----------



## saitenyo

Two other great cat books I've loved are The Book of Night with Moon and To Visit the Queen (sequel to the first) by Diane Duane. She's a fantastic author and I've always loved her Trek books, so these were a real treat to discover.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Presto, no. The Warrior books I mean are these, by psuedonym author(s) under 'Erin Hunter'.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Warriors_(novel_series)


----------



## saitenyo

I ought to check out the Warriors series. I always seem them recommended.


----------



## Heidi n Q

Well, they are interesting novels, and well-written for the genre of juvenile literature. It was just me who had an issue with the violence in them. Overall, I think the violence is less than what was found in Tailchaser's Song. 
For me, I think the difference is reading material before and after I began TNR/fostering ... and it has changed my opinions and brought things closer-to-home and I'm a bit more sensitive, I guess. Pick up the 1st novel and see if you enjoy it before you shun it altogether. They are a *very* popular series at our library.


----------

